# What's your favorite part of the model building process



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2010)

The other day on one of Harrison's threads there was some discussion about painting wheels which is one of my least favorite modeling tasks, and there seemed to be some agreement there. It got me to wondering what peoples favorite tasks in the model building process are, so I thought I'd start this thread where you guys could chime in. My guess is there is going to be a wide variety of answers.

For my part, my favorite is the major painting and masking. It's always a good feeling when I have the basic airframe complete and ready for the airbrush, and there's nothing like peeling off the masking and reveling a great paint job!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Even if masking can be a right pain the tailpipe, I love to see everything coming to life....


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 16, 2010)

I love the planning, the building etc I sometimes find ********* annoying if parts don't fit, then I love the finished article.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't isolate one specific area - I enjoy when an area of scratch-building turns out right, and looks the part. I've yet to get there of course ! I also like the time when the clear coat goes on, followed by the decals, which starts to bring the lumps of plastic (and filler!) to life.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

I love cockpit build, scratchuilding and when you get that nice even coat of paint from the airbrush! 

Cockpit building is fun when there is good detail because I have fun and it keeps me busy...

Scrathbuilding is fun to make something horrrible look look a lot better and you feel good!

Last part is self explanatory!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 16, 2010)

The thing I enjoy most about modelling is researching the plane or pilot and finding out the why's about the details and the history of the man and machine. I know that's not working on plastic, but you get to appreciate the finished article a whole lot more. 

The second best thing is the painting and finishing - it brings everything together. It's great when you take the masking off and everything worked. Laying on the decals makes me very nervous for some strange reason, and final prep and weathering is fun.

Least liked is filling and sanding or stuffing up a paint job and having to redo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Forgot that...._research_, got to love that! That makes the model stop being just another kit and become something much more important!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Ha ha ha 13's thread!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

I know.....!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2010)

Forgot about the research element ! Probably the best part of the overall modelling project - finding the subject, getting photographs of the actual machine, details of operations, the pilot/crew etc etc.
Of course, it can sometimes be the most frustrating part of modelling too, especially when there are conflicts of information !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2010)

Similar to Terry I like when something that has to be scratch-built gets a correct shape.... Also I like sanding, cutting, drilling....ets. But thinking is that I like the most.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the research involved quite a bit, it means more when u get done... I love doin the cockpit work and trying to get it and the scratchbuilding right, as well as the gear and wheel wells....

I think my favorite part it trying and succeeding in making the planes used and abused, bringing out the filthy whore in each one of em... Panel lines and washes, pastels and a fine brush... Bringing the model TO LIFE, matching in theatre sitting on the line photos...

I really get into that as my last few previous models will attest to...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the research, detailing, and weathering.

Hate filling and sanding, then refilling and resanding, then re-refilling and.....you get the picture.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2010)

Sadly, it's buying the kit...


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sadly, it's buying the kit...


Nothing wrong with that

If I'd done any scratching, I liked getting the primer on so that everything was a uniform colour instead of a patchwork of white styrene and whatever colour the kit was OOB, it meant that all of your endeavours disappeared into the model for the right reasons and gave an impression of tangible progress. Bit weird I know.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

That perverted feeling of taking your model home to show......wait that came out wrong! REWIND!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2010)

Ha ha ha


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the research, then the painting as it's when the kit really jumps out.

My least favorite part has recently become taping and taping, and more )#($*(*@$(# taping!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2010)

Least favorite masking......by a lot.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 17, 2010)

For me it would just be easier to say what I like the least. That would be the filling and sanding


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2010)

the peace and quiet and being on your own for a couple of hours, though it never seems that long before someone is shouting your name with a job to do attached !!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 17, 2010)

Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Loiner (Aug 18, 2010)

What a good question.

I don't like: 
- masking, 
- not keen on filling and sanding large gaps, 
- preparing paint for spraying is a drag
- scribing missing panel lines

I don't mind but don't love doing:
- Panel line and other 'corner' dark washes
- Wheels and other hand painted neat edges
- Glass canopy frames (I hand paint rather mask)
- Applying the tiny decals you'll probably never see again
- Producing a decent display base

I do thoroughly enjoy: 
- All research before starting
- All internal work (whether vehicle or aircraft),
- Applying the main decals
- Finishing details, such as a pick axe handle on a tank or the yellow hazard tips on the prop blades
- All weathering, both sprayed mud and rusted/chipped edges
- Virtually all work related to figures

Priceless:
- Placing the finished model on the finished display base for the first time


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 18, 2010)

rochie said:


> the peace and quiet and being on your own for a couple of hours, though it never seems that long before someone is shouting your name with a job to do attached !!!!!



Ain't that the truth


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 18, 2010)

1. researching the subject

2. putting that first coat of paint/primer on a scratchbuild or modified model and it looks all uniform and even.

3. that final spray of dullcoat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

I enjoy all facets to a degree some much more than others but i will say that filling, filing and sanding can be a real pain in the a$$ at times as well as some masking jobs....it IS great to remove masks though and see the fruits of your labour!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 20, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> 2. putting that first coat of paint/primer on a scratchbuild or modified model and it looks all uniform and even


Thank God - it wasn't just me then 



Wayne Little said:


> ...filing and sanding can be a real pain in the a$$ at times as well as some masking jobs....it IS great to remove masks though and see the fruits of your labour!


that's the balance-thing, isn't it? It's sometimes the jobs that get a bit onerous/time-consuming that give the most pleasure on completion


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> that's the balance-thing, isn't it? It's sometimes the jobs that get a bit onerous/time-consuming that give the most pleasure on completion



Absolutely..


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2010)

I tend to spend too bloody much time searching, and researching, and not enough time building. I am trying desparatly to turn that around.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it Bill. The more research done, the more info gained, which _should_ lead to a better model. Of course, it can also lead to a lot more work, correcting/modifying/detailing the model !!


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 21, 2010)

I am a fan of research (I've got a degree in historical research, so that's no surprise), I'm usually looking for an unusual color scheme, a little-modelled mark of a well-known type, or more recently, a theme to tie several models together (although I haven't done any 'themed' builds as yet). 

I love painting and decals, it's the building and particularly the filling and sanding I find boring and sometimes frustrating...


----------

